# Long 2360 oil filter



## Andre Jones (Mar 16, 2018)

I just bought a 1998 Long 2360 tractor and the previous owner painted the oil filter. Does anyone know if I can use a Fram oil filter, and if so what number? Thanks


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Andre, See attached link for Long 2360 oil filter.









Oil Filter fits Long 460V 260C 445V 350 310 360C 445SD 445 610C 2510 2360 360 460 460SD 510 2610 550 560 310C 2460 610 739540


Oil Filter for Long Tractor(s) 260C, 310, 310C, 350, 360, 360C, 445, 445SD, 445V, 460, 460SD, 460V, 510, 550, 560, 610, 610C, 2360, 2460, 2510, 2610. Replaces Long OEM nos 739540.




www.tractorpartsasap.com


----------

